# InterZoo 2012 - 275 pics!



## Gilles (30 May 2012)

Hello,

I went to Interzoo on thursday 17th of May. Here is a picture album with 275 pics (to much to upload here).

I also made a video, showcasing the Vortech MPxx pumps, the new GHL Mitras led lightning and other stuff i found on the fair. Sorry that it is mainly thunderstorm, but that is what Jake Adams from Reefbuilders.com wanted me to shoot 

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiCFNHdihiE


*Freshwater*




































































































































































































































































*Oliver knott*















































































*Tropica*







































































*Juwel*



























*Eheim*



























*ADA Germany*























*ELOS*































*EBI-Gold*



























*AQUA-EL*



























*Seawater*



















































































































































































































































































































































*GHL led verlichting*



















*Vertex*



















*Deltec*



















*Other brands*















































































*Other animals*


----------



## Ady34 (30 May 2012)

Some great photos there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobS (30 May 2012)

wow thanks for sharing these pictures. Some of the tanks are gorgeous. I bet you had a great time. Pick up anything nice


----------



## imustbedreamin (30 May 2012)

looks like a good show.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 May 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing, the Tropica tanks designed by fellow UKAPS members and sponsors were stunning, congrats guys


----------



## ghostsword (30 May 2012)

Amazing scapes there, really nice of you to share..


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Little-AL (13 Jun 2012)

Some great pics there! Lucky you for getting to visit


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Jun 2012)

Great pictures, thanks for posting!


----------

